# Sprawy forum >  witam i zapraszam do odwiedzin nowego forum dla niepełnosprawnych

## dzienius

witam serdecznie zapraszam do odwiedzenia forum dla osób niepełnosprawnych epileptyków osób z gózami mózgu ludzi chorych na nerwice i inne choroby na forum znajdziesz czat gdzie możesz na zywo porozmawiać z użytkownikami .bardzo chętnie zapraszamy na nasze forum wszystkie osoby .na forum znajdziesz dzienna dawke newsow .z działu medycyny na forum otwartych jest dużo działów jeżeli cierpisz na chorobe a na forum nie ma takiego działu jako administrator otworze takie forum i wraz z moderatorami bedziemy się starać o dostarczenie jak największej ilości informacji.
zapraszam do odwiedzenia strony wykonania rejstracji bo tylko w ten sposób uzyskasz pełen dostęp do forum i czatu .odwiedz strone poniewarz na stronie znajdziesz 2 lekaży neurologa i neurochirurga którym mozesz zadać pytanie
odwiedz strone
www.tacy jak my.pl

----------

